
Russian trolls shared malware along with pro-Trump messages. Venezuelans helped - NN88
https://www.miamiherald.com/latest-news/article227331194.html
======
coldtea
"Russian trolls" and "Venezualans"?

What's this, an attempt to hit some "enemy du jour" BS jackpot?

Perhaps they also hid WMD's in Iraq while colliding with Trump!

------
jimrhods23
This article leaves out the fact that Russian trolls also backed many
Democrats and left-leaning causes, to make it seem like it's some sort of
Trump conspiracy.

The beauty of middle-america is that the majority never even saw any of this
trolling.

Their point was to cause division, which seemed to have worked.

This sort of behavior has been around since Obama ran in 08 (he was the first
presidential candidate to utilize social networks in his campaign) and nobody
seemed to care. I saw it constantly at that time on sites like Reddit.

Why when your candidate loses, does it matter? If Hillary would have won,
would we even know about any of this trolling? Or would it be business as
usual and brushed under the carpet by the media?

